#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Silchar btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## jaivinder

*NIT Silchar Year of Establishment:* 1967.

*NIT Silchar Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Silchar Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*NIT Silchar Branches In Engineering:*

Civil EnggMechanical EnggElectrical EnggElectronics & Communication EnggComputer Science & EnggElectronics & Instrumentation Engg

*National Institute of Technology Silchar First Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014.
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Civil Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
25017
48558

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
553949
553949

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
57136
94967

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
104869
151690

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
133595
149794

Open Rank
All India Candidate
15926
21324

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
231311
231311

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
24201
27241

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
268134
268134

SC Rank
All India Candidate
79401
97705

SC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
831191
831191

ST Rank
All India Candidate
111004
132112

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
13269
43559

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
59235
87437

OBC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
258071
258071

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
82688
166796

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
168093
198731

Open Rank
All India Candidate
1070
12231

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
247229
247229

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
15023
22803

SC Rank
All India Candidate
49443
76841

ST Rank
All India Candidate
104893
130737

*Electrical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
14530
53030

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
772055
772055

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
63575
96679

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
93961
164162

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
161910
172312

Open Rank
All India Candidate
6052
19560

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
246285
246285

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
20786
26147

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
256769
256769

SC Rank
All India Candidate
61270
101981

ST Rank
All India Candidate
102412
142723

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
15000
44683

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
464204
464204

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
47783
95208

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
121262
176194

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
168753
192165

Open Rank
All India Candidate
8499
16716

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
16750
26670

SC Rank
All India Candidate
68660
94436

ST Rank
All India Candidate
146266
150873

*Electronics & Instrumentation*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
45043
58005

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
848130
848130

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
97314
101219

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
172834
179820

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
174220
199926

Open Rank
All India Candidate
9441
20813

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
270966
270966

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
27459
29068

SC Rank
All India Candidate
94137
107234

ST Rank
All India Candidate
159611
176539

*Mechanical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
8184
23744

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
228234
228234

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
26086
47998

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
77593
103410

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
56410
159374

Open Rank
All India Candidate
6235
17724

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
161401
161401

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
17966
24089

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
186485
186485

SC Rank
All India Candidate
55023
92795

ST Rank
All India Candidate
112497
137338



*FEE STRUCTURE:*
*Fee Structure for the year 2014-15*

*A. INSTITUTIONAL FEE*

Admission Fee
500

Tuition Fee
35000

Library Fee
250

I.T. System Fee
750

Transport Facility
150

Medical Facility
150

Exam. Fee
400

Seat Rent
500

Light Water
1000

Mediclaim insurance
450

Institutional/Miscellaneous Fee
100

T & P charges
500

*Sub-Total A*
*39750*

*B. OTHER FEES*

Gymkhana
750

CCTV
120

Mess Estt.
1000

Hostel Management
500

Hostel Welfare
30

Development Fee
3000

Corpus Fee
750

Aid Fund
600

Alumni Fee
1000

*Sub-Total B*
*7750*

*C. ADJUSTABLE/REFUNDABLE FEES*


Institutional Caution Money
2000

Mess Advance
15000

Hostel Caution Money
5000

*Sub-Total C*
*22000*

*Grand Total (A+B+C)*
*69500*


*
PLACEMENTS**:* 2014

*Placement Statistics*
*NAME OF ORGANISATION*
*CTC*
*CE*
*ME*
*EE*
*ECE*
*CSE*
*EI*
*MTECH*

SAMSUNG INDIA SOFTWARE CENTRE
5.5 LPA



2
4



JOHN DEERE
5.25 LPA






3

MARUTI SUZUKI INDIA LTD.
5.4 LPA

15






MU-SIGMA
18 LAKHS FOR 3 YEARS
1
0
3
2
3
0


IBM INDIA LIMITED
3.4 LPA
22
36
30
33
19
3
9

CAPGEMINI
3.05 LPA
2
1
5
11
6
0


ARICENT
3.5 LPA


2
5
1
1


TELCON
6.17-6.97 LPA (Gross Salary)

1






NATIONAL INSTRUMENTS
9.5-10 LPA

0
0
0

1


GS E&C
4.3 LPA
0
0
0


0


CAPITAL IQ
4.75 LPA



0
0



CUMMINS.
4.15 LPA (B.Tech)
4.90 LPA(M.Tech)

7




2

ABB
4.75 LPA

0
1





SONY INDIA
4.5 LPA
0
0
0
0
2
0


MAHINDRA & MAHINDRA
5.05 LPA

2






AMAZON
30000 (per month)




0

0

SAMSUNG INDIA Software Engg. Labs
6.65 LPA




12



RANCORE TECHNOLOGIES
5 LPA



3
2



ZS ASSOCIATES
7.46 LPA








CONCEPT EDUCATION
4.5 LPA

0
3
1
1



GREYB
4.36 LPA



2
0



WEBFLUENZ
2.4 LPA (cash In hand)



1
0



L&T LIMITED
3.75 LPA

2






ATOS
3.4 LPA


7
4
2
2


JINDAL STEEL & POWER LTD
4.4 LPA
1
4






TATA CHEMICALS
4.2 LPA

1






HSCC INDIA LTD
5.6  6 LPA
4







MAGNETI MARELLIF
33.333 PM (Gross]



8




DOWN TOWN UNIVERSITY
4.5 LPA






4

AFCONS INFRASTRUCTURE
3.36 LPA
2
0
0





DHRISTI SOFT
8 LPA




1



B L KASHYAP & SONS
2.18 LPA
10







ORACLE SERVER TECHNOLOGIES
6 LPA




2



ORACLE SYSTEMS
6 LPA


2





DAIMLER INDIA COMMERCIAL VEHICLES
4.5 LPA
1
2
1

1



INDIAN OIL
9.8 -10.1 LPA

4
3


3


PANDIT DINDAYAL UNIVERSITY
4.5 LPA






RA

ITD CEMENTATION
2.92 LPA
2







KIlT
5 LPA






1

SANKALP SEMICONDUCTORS
4 LPA


0
0
0

0

SAMSUNG RESEARCH INDIA
7 LPA



RA
RA



ROYAL GROUP OF INSTITUTIONS
4.5 LPA






10

TECNOSOFT CONSULTANCY SERVICES
3 LPA


0
0
1
0
0

VEDANTA RESOURCES
5.7 LPA

2
1





ZALONl
1.88 LPA



RA
RA



ONGC
11,22,644 LPA

16
4





BPCL
10 LPA

6
3


1


KMV PROJECTS
2.4 LPA
4







PCM GROUP
3 LPA
3
1






HPCL
10 LPA
2
2






JMC PROJECTS
3 LPA
5







ABCl INFRA
3 LPA
5
4






JV SCIENTIFIC
7 LPA





RA
RA

KRIBCHO
7.25 LPA
RA
RA
RA

RA



*Total No of Job Offers*
*64*
*106*
*65*
*72*
*56*
*11*
*29*
*404*

*Highest CTC offers : ONGC= Rs.11,22,644 PA*

*Average Salary (considering all Jobs created) = 4.59 LPA*



*NIT Silchar Campus & Intra Facilities:*

*Campus:* 

National Institute Of Technology Silchar (NIT Silchar) , an Institute of National Importance under the NIT Act was established in 1967 as a Regional Engineering College (REC), Silchar. NIT Silchar is situated on the banks of river Barak. In year 2002, it was upgraded to the status of an NIT from a Regional Engineering College(REC).

Regional Engineering College, Silchar was established in 1967 as a joint venture of Government of India and Government of Assam under the administration of a society registered under society registration Act XXI of 1860. The college was transformed into National Institute of Technology in the year 2002, and bestowed with the status of Deemed University by the Ministry of Human Resource and Development.

The multifarious reforms -that are being introduced from then by the reformed Board of Governors, delegated with a greater degree of autonomy for exercising its deliberation over diverse issues pertaining to cardinal matters ranging from academic to extracurricular excellence, are bringing about a tangible difference in the rudimentary paradigm of achieving a high standard in engineering education.

*Central library:*

The Central Library, one of the important central facilities of the Institute, currently has 60,000 volumes, including textbooks, reference books, back volumes, standards, and non-book material such as CD-ROMs and video tapes.The Central Library at the NIT Silchar is privileged to support the institutes march towards its vision   To develop the institute into the systematic leader and pivot for excellence in technical education sector and catalyzing absorption, innovation, diffusion and transfer of high technology for improved productivity, quality of life and improved empowerment thereby effecting regional growth.

*NIT Silchar Hostel & Mess Facilities:*

NIT Silchar being a residential institute, it has got seven Boys hostels and two Girls hostels.


Boys Hostel 1 is spread over 3600 metres of land, and has 66 single seated, 11 double seated and 27 triple seated rooms.Boys Hostel 2 is spread over 2620 metres of land, and has 68 single seated and 24 triple seated rooms.Boys Hostel 3 is spread over 2620 metres of land, and has 68 single seated and 24 triple seated rooms.Boys Hostel 4 is spread over 5030 metres of land, and has 148 single seated and 48 triple seated rooms.Boys Hostel 5 is spread over 2894 metres of land, and has 74 single seated and 24 triple seated rooms.Boys Hostel 6 is spread over 2620 metres of land, and has 150 single seated and 75 double seated rooms.Girls Hostel 1 is spread over 1206 metres of land, and has 27 double seated and 40 triple seated rooms.Boys Hostel 7 and Girls Hostel 2 have been recently constructed.Boys Hostel 7 is 300-bedded and along with Boys Hostel 5 reserved for first year students.
*
NIT Silchar Address:*

*National Institute of Technology, Silchar  788 010, Assam, India.*





  Similar Threads: NIT Goa btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities AU Silchar btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Silchar btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities AU Silchar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Silchar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

